# S&W 617 results from Winchester 500 Bulk Pak 22s



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning, Handgun Enthusiasts,

Just thought I'd share the results I've been getting with the Bulk Pak 500 rounds 
Winchester 22 Rimfire Xpert HV 22 Long Rifle 36 Grains 1280 FPS bullets. 
I bought them from Wal-Mart several weeks ago.

These groups were shot at 50 feet, two-handed hold, squared with the target. 
I was hardly trying to get a good group, just plinking. These types of groups are
usually a good indicator to me how accurate a load is.

I've done this type of group several times now, I'm happy. 
See how dirty the SW 617 is, I enjoy shooting it a lot, saves money compared 
to my big bores. It's the trigger time that counts.

I have been using the Federal 550 Bulk Pak, but was not really impressed 
with the bullet groups I've been getting (in the white just outside the black 
bullseye).

One observation that is different between the two bullets, is that the Winchester charges 
harder into the cylinder. The Federal always slides into the cylinder easy.

Thanks for reading


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like fun. I just picked up a Taurus 941 22 magnum revolver for the girlfriend to plink with. We were looking for a 22lr pistol, but ended up getting a good deal on the mag. I can't wait to get out and shoot it. It should be a blast for the girlfriend and I to plink with. You might want to pick up a few bricks of CCI Mini Mags too. They are a bit more expensive, but shoot very well out of every 22 rifle that I have. They are my go-to round and the federal bulk pack doesn't even come close to them.

Here is a pic of the new addition:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

ac700,

Cool. Let us know how that new Revolver shoots when you get a chance.

Also, thank you for the suggestion of CCI Mini Mags. I'll have to try
some. Come to think about it, I do have some CCI Mini Mags 36 gr
Hollow Points.......hmmm.

See yeaw


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I tried the CCI Mini Mag 36 grs HP. Group were not as good.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I tried the CCI Mini Mag 36 grs HP. Groups were not as good.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well thats a bummer. I've always like the mini mags. I think I'm going to take the new Taurus out tomorrow and see how it shoots. I know that I'm going to have to figure out how to lighten the DA trigger pull, its so heavy that my gf can barely get it to fire in DA. The trigger does break very nicely in SA tho.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I took the 22mag out today and ran a box of 50 federal fmj's through it. I was going to set up some targets, but it was pretty crappy out so I opted to destroy a stale 18 pack of beer that someone left at my place. I was able to blow the can up with the first shot and then bounce the can around with the remaining 7 pretty consistantly at around 15 yards. Not a great test of accuracy, but I did have fun. I also tested out some 38 special plinking loads through my s&w snubbie along with some factory 357 ammo through my ruger blackhawk. I'll have to put some targets out and get some groups when the weather gets better.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

What alcohol abuse! (Man rule 29: shoot at beer cans only when empty or the beer sat, froze and is there probably stale)

I glad you got a chance to go try your 22 Mag. It sounded like fun.
I plink like that every once in a while. It may not be a great test of accuracy,
but it teachs you what happens at close range.

Hey, I'm glad you got a Taurus 22 Mag, because I was looking at a Charter
Arms Pathfinder 22 Mag, yesterday after work (just looking) boy are they cheaply
made (what an insault to Norwegian Vikings).

See yeaw


----------



## ahsanmalick88 (Sep 14, 2011)

thnks for sharing dud. oke: oke:

chef zakir recipes


----------

